# Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει



## sarant (Jun 19, 2008)

Αυτό πια έχει καθιερωθεί, αλλά τι γίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα αγγλικά *too X to Y*, εσείς τα μεταφράζετε κατά λέξη; Τα διορθώνετε άμα τα δείτε;

Και επί του προκειμένου:
_Πρόκειται για πολύ σύντομο διάστημα ώστε να καταγραφεί μόνιμα στη μνήμη μας._

(Δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο, αλλά εύκολα μαντεύεται)
Δεν μ' αρέσει. Εσείς, αν το είχατε σε επιμέλεια, θα το αφήνατε ή θα το στρίβατε, π.χ. Πρόκειται για τόσο σύντομο διάστημα που δεν καταγράφεται μόνιμα στη μνήμη μας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Το «Έφαγα τόσο που δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ» θα το έλεγες «Έφαγα πάρα πολύ ώστε να μπορώ να κουνηθώ»;


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το «Έφαγα τόσο που δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ» θα το έλεγες «Έφαγα πάρα πολύ ώστε να μπορώ να κουνηθώ»;



Άψογο αντιπαράδειγμα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Στο παράδειγμα με το 'σύντομο διάστημα' θα επέλεγα φυσικά την πρόταση του sarant - η απόδοση όπως είναι κατά γράμμα είναι εντελώς αφύσικη. (Εννοείται, βέβαια, ότι το αντιπαράδειγμα του nickel είναι όλα τα λεφτά. :)) Μερικές φορές εγώ αποδίδω το "be too" και με το "παραείμαι/σαι/ναι".


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μερικές φορές εγώ αποδίδω το "be too" και με το "παραείμαι/σαι/ναι".


Ακριβώς. Κι εγώ το ίδιο.

Αλλά από χτες παλεύω μ' ένα κείμενο (στίχους τραγουδιού) που μου επιβλήθηκε άνωθεν, όπου έχω τα εξής: 
I am too cool for you.
Αποδόθηκε:
Είμαι φοβερή για σένα.

I am too cool to know you.
Αποδόθηκε:
Είμαι φοβερή για να σε ξέρω.

Χάλασα τον κόσμο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2008)

*Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει - ξανά*

Έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό το φραστικό σχήμα, που πολλοί (κι εγώ) προσπαθούμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε σπανίως και που φαίνεται να είναι ξενισμός, μετάφραση του too X to Y ή (το ξαδερφάκι του) not X enough to Y.

Βέβαια, αναγνωρίζω πως το "πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει" έχει πια καθιερωθεί. Είπα όμως, όταν μπορώ, το αποφεύγω το "πολύ Χ για να Ψ".

Τυχαίνει όμως τώρα και διαβάζω ένα αστυνομικό, στο οποίο βλέπω τη φράση:

(Μου εξήγησε ότι) _έτρεξε, αρκετά καθυστερημένος ώστε να μη προλάβει το καΐκι, αρκετά εγκαίρως για να με σώσει_. 

(Υπόθεση: ο ντετέκτιβ δεν προλαβαίνει το καϊκι, παίρνει όμως ταχύπλοο και σώζει τον αφηγητή, φυσικά την τελευταία στιγμή).

Θα έλεγε κανείς πως είναι κακή μετάφραση, όμως είναι πρωτότυπο. Μήπως καινούργιο, επηρεασμένο από τον αγγλισμό; Όχι τόσο, του 1960τόσο είναι, από το Έγκλημα του Τιμοθεου Κώνστα του Γιάννη Μαρή (που το μοίραζε τις προάλλες μια εφημερίδα).

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο είδα μια άλλη χρήση που πολλοί (κι εγώ) την αποφεύγουν και που θεωρείται καινούργιο φρούτο στο γραπτό λόγο: πολλά περισσότερα (= πολύ περισσότερα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2008)

(Πάντρεψα τα νήματα — ήταν πολύ κοντά θεματικά για να τ’ αφήσω χώρια / ήταν αρκετά κοντά θεματικά ώστε να μην τ’ αφήσω χώρια…)

Η διατύπωση υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά:
He’s clever enough not to do anything of the sort.
Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να μην κάνει τέτοια βλακεία.

H διατύπωση έχει θετική σημασία: όπως θα λέγαμε «είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να πετύχει το στόχο του», απλώς στη άλλη περίπτωση το «θετικό» αποτέλεσμα διατυπώνεται με άρνηση.

Δηλαδή, αυτό που πρέπει να θυμάται κανείς είναι ότι το «αρκετά» σημαίνει «σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό», «όσο χρειάζεται». Δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το «αρκετά» για να διατυπώσουμε μια αρνητική έννοια.

Στην εποχή που έγραφε ο Μαρής δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην επηρεάστηκε από αγγλισμούς ή γαλλισμούς (γαλλικά ξέρω ότι ήξερε). Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν έχουμε ούτε αγγλισμό ούτε γαλλισμό. Ο Άγγλος θα πει αυτό που διδάσκεται στη 2η ή 3η τάξη των αγγλικών:

He was too late to catch the last bus.
Άργησε και δεν πρόλαβε, άργησε τόσο που δεν πρόλαβε, καθυστέρησε πολύ και δεν πρόλαβε κ.ά. σίγουρα πάντως όχι «*ήταν αρκετά καθυστερημένος ώστε να μην προλάβει».
Αν ήθελε να παίξει ο Μαρής με το «αρκετά», θα έπρεπε να πει «έτρεξε, όχι αρκετά ώστε να προλάβει το καΐκι, αρκετά όμως για να με σώσει». Κακό κι αυτό, όταν υπάρχουν απλούστερες διατυπώσεις, π.χ.: «Έτρεξε, και μπορεί να μην πρόλαβε το καΐκι, πρόλαβε όμως να με σώσει».

Άρα, μπορούμε να πούμε:
Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να μην κάνει τέτοια βλακεία.
αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε:
*Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να μην τον συμφέρει.
(He’s too clever for his own good.)

(Για τα *τόσα* πολλά «πολλά περισσότερα», υπόσχομαι απειλώ να ανοίξω άλλο νήμα.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> _έτρεξε, αρκετά καθυστερημένος ώστε να μη προλάβει το καΐκι, αρκετά εγκαίρως για να με σώσει_.


Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο το παρανοϊκό μυαλό μου θα φανταζόταν ότι ο δαιμόνιος detective καθυστέρησε επίτηδες για να χάσει το καΐκι και θα προβληματιζόταν για το πώς κανείς μπορεί να τρέξει λίγο, αρκετά ή πολύ εγκαίρως.


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2008)

Το συγκεκριμένο χωρίο το έβαλα επειδή είναι τόσο κακογραμμένο που αν το έβλεπα σε μετάφραση θα έβγαζα άχρηστο τον μεταφραστή.
Κι έχει δίκιο ο Νίκελ, το σχήμα trop X pour Y από τα γαλλικά είχε αρκετήν επίδραση στα δημοσιογραφικά τουλάχιστον ελληνικά από την αρχή του 20ού αιώνα -έχει κάμποσα σπαρταριστά παραδείγματα ο Ελισ. Γιανίδης που τώρα δεν τον έχω πρόχειρο (αναδημοσιεύει κάτι ο Χάρης σε μιαν επιφυλλίδα του).


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Άρα, μπορούμε να πούμε:
> Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να μην κάνει τέτοια βλακεία.
> αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε:
> *Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να μην τον συμφέρει.
> (He’s too clever for his own good.)



Επαναφέρω το θέμα, διότι διαβάζω τον Ναυτίλο στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:
_Ο κ. Χατζηδάκης. Είναι αρκετά υπερτιμημένος, ώστε να έχει την «έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία» -αυτήν την πολύ εύθραυστη κατασκευή την οποίαν οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές της, τα ΜΜΕ, μπορούν εύκολα να θρυμματίσουν ανά πάσαν στιγμήν._

Τελικά, την έχει ή δεν την έχει (κατά τον Στάθη) την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία ο κ. Χ.;
Η ερώτηση είναι ειλικρινής.
Κλίνω προς το "δεν την έχει" αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Και επικουρικά, εκειό το κόμμα πριν από το "ώστε" δεν είναι περίεργο;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοεί πως την έχει.
Δηλαδή, έχει αρκούντως υπερτιμηθεί ο κ. Χατζηδάκης ώστε να έχει αποκτήσει την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία, έστω κι αν είναι εύθραυστη.

Αλλά φυσικά, η σύνταξη είναι περίεργη, και καλό θα ήταν να την άλλαζε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Την έχει (κατά τη δική μου πρώτη ανάγνωση).

Το κόμμα, στη συμβατική γραμματική, μπαίνει. Μην κοιτάς που εγώ το τρώω. Κοίτα τα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΛΚΝ στο _ώστε_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Κι εγώ κλίνω στο ότι δεν την έχει, καθαρά βάσει του υπερτιμημένος. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι το κόμμα μπήκε για να δώσει την αντίθετη έννοια, ότι δηλαδή την έχει. Με δυο λόγια, σύνταξη χάλια.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 1, 2008)

Μεταφράζω ένα απόσπασμα του Σπένγκλερ από τα γαλλικά (δηλαδή από τη γαλλική μετάφρασή του): Les Allemands sont encore suffisamment jeunes pour vivre, modeler et decider les destins de l'histoire mondiale, alors que les autres peuples sont desormais trop ages et rigides pour opposer qu'une simple defense.

Μια πρώτη μετάφραση:
Οι Γερμανοί είναι ακόμη αρκετά νέοι, οπότε δεν μπορούν να βιώσουν, να διαμορφώσουν και να αποφασίσουν τα πεπρωμένα της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας, ενώ οι άλλοι λαοί είναι πλέον τόσο ηλικιωμένοι και άκαμπτοι, που δεν μπορούν να αντιτάξουν οτιδήποτε άλλο από μια απλή άμυνα.

Συμφωνείτε με τις δύο αποδόσεις; Και στις δύο έχει αρνητική χροιά το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> ενώ οι άλλοι λαοί είναι πλέον τόσο ηλικιωμένοι και άκαμπτοι, που δεν μπορούν να αντιτάξουν οτιδήποτε άλλο από μια απλή άμυνα.



Το πρώτο μια χαρά, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Στο δεύτερο, εγώ θα έγραφα _τόσο γερασμένοι και δυσκίνητοι, *ώστε*_ (συγγνώμη για το εκνευριστικό ξαναγράψιμο, απλώς νομίζω ότι έτσι γίνεται ακόμα πιο αρνητική η πρόταση )


----------



## cythere (Sep 1, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Les Allemands sont encore suffisamment jeunes pour vivre, modeler et decider les destins de l'histoire mondiale, alors que les autres peuples sont desormais trop ages et rigides pour opposer qu'une simple defense.


Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω τελείως διαφορετικά: οι Γερμανοί είναι ακόμη αρκετά νέοι ώστε να μπλαμπλα, ενώ οι άλλοι λαοί είναι πλέον πολύ ηλικιωμένοι ώστε να ....


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ο Ζεφ το ίδιο έχει γράψει, απλώς το διατυπώνει με λίγο διαφορετικό τρόπο για να είναι πιο ελληνική η σύνταξη.


----------



## cythere (Sep 1, 2008)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το γαλλικό λέει ότι οι Γερμανοί είναι νέοι και άρα μπορούν να βιώσουν, να διαμορφώσουν και ν' αποφασίσουν για την τύχη της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 1, 2008)

Ακριβώς. Το έχω ξαναγράψει για να αποφύγω το "ώστε" και τη σύνταξη "πολύ Χ για να είναι Υ".
Σιτέρ, δική μου παρανόηση του γαλλικού, έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Η συζήτηση που κάνω πιο πάνω για το «αρκετά» αυτή τη διαφορά προσπαθεί να αναδείξει, ανάμεσα στο suffisamment και το trop, το enough και το too.

Γενικώς:
...αρκετά νέοι ώστε να μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι...
...πολύ γέροι για να μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι... (τόσο γέροι που να μην μπορούν...)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Σιτέρ, σωστά (είμαι στο στάδιο που άλλα διαβάζω, άλλα καταλαβαίνω...)


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2010)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα με ένα πρόσφατο εύρημα:

«Αγαπώ πολύ τη δουλειά μου κι έχω μοχθήσει 20 χρόνια για να φτάσω εδώ που είμαι ώστε να τα παρατήσω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη» ομολογεί ο Σαραντάκος, ξεκαθαρίζοντας τα εξής: «Να είστε σίγουροι πως ούτε τον κουρασμένο δήμαρχο φοβήθηκα, ούτε τα… φαντάσματα του παρελθόντος». 

Δεν είμαι εγώ, είναι ένας από τους δύο δημοσιογράφους που αρνήθηκε να κατεβεί για δήμαρχος στη Νέα Μάκρη. Το καταλαβαίνουμε βέβαια, αλλά από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2010)

Και ξανα-ανασταίνω το νήμα αυτό (είναι το αγαπημένο μου). Πιοπάνω, ο Νίκελ είχε (σωστά) επισημάνει ότι το "αρκετά Χ ώστε Υ" είναι θεμιτή χρήση με θετική χροιά. Το "αρκετά Χ για Υ" όμως;

Διαβάζω στην Ιστορία της Α' Γυμνασίου: Όμως ο Αλέξανδρος είναι αρκετά ρεαλιστής για να κατανοεί ότι οι ανταλλαγές είναι η ασφαλέστερη εγγύηση για την ενοποίηση της αυτοκρατορίας. Εντάξει, το νόημα βγαίνει, αλλά σας αρέσει;


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2010)

Φρικτό το βρίσκω. Χωρίς επαρκή περίγυρο, στα όρια του αμφίσημου.
Για βιβλίο Α' Γυμνασίου θα προτιμούσα ασυζητητί:
_Όμως ο Αλέξανδρος είναι ρεαλιστής και κατανοεί ότι..._
Εδώ η άμεση σύναψη επεξηγεί και τον βαθμό ρεαλισμού, αν και το ζήτημα δεν είναι βέβαια τι θα δείξει το ρεαλισμόμετρο.
Καλύτερο θα ήταν και με το "'ώστε" αντί του "για".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

Το "*για να *κατανοεί" είναι εντελώς ασύντακτο και ενοχλητικό.



sarant said:


> Όμως ο Αλέξανδρος είναι αρκετά ρεαλιστής για να κατανοεί ότι οι ανταλλαγές είναι η ασφαλέστερη εγγύηση για την ενοποίηση της αυτοκρατορίας. Εντάξει, το νόημα βγαίνει, αλλά σας αρέσει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

sarant said:


> Και ξανα-ανασταίνω το νήμα αυτό (είναι το αγαπημένο μου). Πιοπάνω, ο Νίκελ είχε (σωστά) επισημάνει ότι το "αρκετά Χ ώστε Υ" είναι θεμιτή χρήση με θετική χροιά. Το "αρκετά Χ για Υ" όμως;
> 
> Διαβάζω στην Ιστορία της Α' Γυμνασίου: Όμως ο Αλέξανδρος είναι αρκετά ρεαλιστής για να κατανοεί ότι οι ανταλλαγές είναι η ασφαλέστερη εγγύηση για την ενοποίηση της αυτοκρατορίας. Εντάξει, το νόημα βγαίνει, αλλά σας αρέσει;



Το ερώτημα αφορά τη σύνταξη «αρκετά + επίθετο + για να». Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κανένας δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις προτάσεις «Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος για την ηλικία του» ή «Έχει αρκετά λεφτά για να πληρώσει το ηλεκτρικό». Όμως, πόσο άνετα λέμε «Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος για να καταλάβει τη διαφορά»; Προτιμάμε το «Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να καταλάβει τη διαφορά»;

Η γκουγκλική σχέση των δύο είναι 2.920 προς 58.

Τα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο με «αρκετά + επίθετο + για να» μπορεί να μην είναι 13 εκατομμύρια αφού σ' αυτά περιλαμβάνονται (α) ουσιαστικά, (β) πλασματικά ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι, αν τα διαβάσει κάποιος όλα, στο τέλος θα πιστεύει σ' άλλο Χριστό. Και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι οπωσδήποτε αγγλικός δάχτυλος, δηλ. επιρροή από το _adjective + enough to_.

Βοηθούν τα λεξικά; Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ένα παράδειγμα με _ώστε_ σε συζήτηση εντός πλαισίου (σύγκριση με το *πολύ*): _Είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να καταλάβεις._ (Λόγω τιμής, δεν διάλεξα επίτηδες το ίδιο παράδειγμα!)

Στο ΛΚΝ όμως: _Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος για να καταλάβει._ (Καταντά εκνευριστικό.)

Στο ΝΕΛ: _Μιλάει αρκετά δυνατά ώστε να ακούγεται._

Στα δίγλωσσα από ελληνικά θα περίμενες να βρεις περισσότερα παραδείγματα, έχουν να διδάξουν σύνταξη, ιδίως προς τα αγγλικά τη θέση του _enough_ μετά το επίθετο, αλλά ο συντάκτης του λήμματος στον Κοραή ήταν σε τεμπέλικη βραδιά. Στο Ε-Α του Φυτράκη: _Είναι αρκετά μεγάλος για να έρθει μαζί μας_. Και παρακάτω: _δεν είναι αρκετά φίλος μου ώστε να..._ Στο ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν: _Είναι αρκετά έξυπνος για να κάνει σπουδές._ Μου φαίνεται πρέπει να αλλάξω επίθετο στα παραδείγματά μου.

Τι νομίζετε; Μπορούμε να ρίξουμε αυτό το «για να» στην πυρά; Θα μας τρίψουν εκατομμύρια παραδείγματα στα μούτρα. Είναι στην ελληνική παράδοση ή επιρροή από γαλλικά / αγγλικά;

Ιδού τα σχετικά παραδείγματα από το γαλλοαγγλικό Robert για να δείτε πώς θα τα μεταφράζατε:

♦ *assez + pour* enough
*as-tu trouvé une boîte assez grande pour tout mettre?* have you found a big enough box / a box big enough to put it all in?
*le village est assez près pour quelle puisse y aller à pied* the village is near enough for her to walk there
*il est assez idiot pour refuser!* he's stupid enough to refuse!
*il n'est pas assez sot pour le croire* he's not so stupid as to believe it

Είμαι περίεργος αν σε κάποια απ' αυτά θα ξεφεύγατε με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα ξέφευγα κι εγώ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2010)

Λοιπόν, συνονόματε, με έπεισες ότι το "αρκετά Χ για να Υ" λέγεται. Εξακολουθεί να με ξενίζει, αλλά θα μου περάσει. 

Δεν το βρίσκω πάντως εύστοχο σε βιβλίο της 1ης Γυμνασίου.

Και εντυπωσιάζομαι με την ανάλυση.


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Εγώ όμως δεν πείθομαι ακόμα. Nickel, αν έχεις χρόνο, μπορείς να γουγλίσεις το σχήμα αυτό όταν περιλαμβάνει μια κακόσημη ιδιότητα (βλάκας, χαζός, ηλίθιος, ανίκανος κτλ.) και να μας πεις αν τελικά η ενέργεια που ακολουθεί το "για να" γίνεται ή δεν γίνεται; Μήπως δηλαδή στην περίπτωση αυτή το σχήμα "αρκετά Χ για να Ψ" χρησιμοποιείται συχνά-πυκνά με την έννοια too X to Y; Είμαι αρκετά τεμπέλης για να το κάνω μόνος μου και αρκετά πολυάσχολος για να μου περισσεύει ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος. Και ο Αλέξανδρος ήταν αρκετά ρεαλιστής για να αφήνει να τον περιστοιχίζουν άνθρωποι που δεν ήταν της απόλυτης εμπιστοσύνης του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν διαπίστωσα τέτοιες χρήσεις ούτε σε σελίδες γραμμένες πιο χαλαρά. Υποθέτω ότι, στο βαθμό που το *αρκετά + επίθετο + για να* επηρεάζεται από το αγγλικό, το άλλο αγγλικό, το _too old to rock 'n' roll, too young to die_ δεν μεταφράζεται με το _αρκετά_, μόνο με το _πολύ_ — αυτό το έχει χωνέψει η αγορά. Παραδείγματα με κακόσημα:

ο «λαός» τόσα χρόνια έχει αποδείξει ότι είναι αρκετά ηλίθιος για να πιστεύει στην αγωνιστικότητα του ΠΑΣΟΚ.
Νομίζουν οι πασόκοι οπαδοί ότι οι δανειστές μας είναι αρκετά ηλίθιοι για να τους κοροϊδέψει ο Καραμανλής και ο Κοντοπυράκης
θα κρίνει αν είμαστε αρκετά έξυπνοι για να επιβιώσουμε χωρίς να ρημάξουμε τον πλανήτη μας ή αρκετά βλάκες για να αυτοκαταστραφούμε
Πάντως, δεν αποκλείεται σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (βλέπε και τα γαλλοαγγλικά, π.χ. _il est assez idiot pour refuser! he's stupid enough to refuse!_) να χρησιμοποιούσα σύνταξη με το «τόσο»: _Είναι τόσο ηλίθιος που δεν αποκλείεται να αρνηθεί._ Ακριβώς για να μην αρχίσουν κάποιοι περίεργοι αναγνώστες το παιχνίδι τού «τι θέλει να πει;». Και σίγουρα η σύνταξη με το «αρκετά... για να» δεν θα ήταν ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η αυτόματη λύση.


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Nickel, πολλές ευχαριστίες για την έρευνα που έκανες. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις θα μπορούσα να πω ότι έκανα λάθος και να έληγε για μένα το θέμα. Εδώ όμως είναι εμφανές ότι κάτι λείπει. Δεν είναι προσωπικό μου βίτσιο, 3 1/2 άνθρωποι θεωρούν το σχήμα κάπως προβληματικό. Μάλιστα, ο μισός είσαι εσύ, που διαπιστώνεις μια στανταρισμένη χρήση αλλά λες:


> Και σίγουρα η σύνταξη με το «αρκετά... για να» δεν θα ήταν ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η αυτόματη λύση.


Γιατί όμως; Το σχήμα αυτό δεν είναι σχοινοτενές, δεν είναι πολύπλοκο, δεν είναι καθαρευουσιάνικο, τι έχει το έρμο; Το αθεράπευτα καρτεσιανό μου μυαλό λέει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση. Αν η εξήγηση που έδωσα δεν είναι σωστή, τότε ποια είναι η εξήγηση; Ομολογώ ότι, ξαναδιαβάζοντας τις φράσεις που κατασκεύασα στο προηγούμενο μέιλ, δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου τραβηγμένες από τα μαλλιά. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί βέβαια να είναι μια καθαρά προσωπική μου αίσθηση. Ας δεχτούμε ότι οι φράσεις αυτές είναι απαράδεκτες, ότι θα προσέκρουαν στο γλωσσικό αίσθημα των πάντων πλην εμού. Εξήγηση για τη δυσπραγία εξακολουθούμε να μην έχουμε δώσει.

Το όλο θέμα με δαιμονίζει, αλλά δυστυχώς μου είναι αδύνατον να το ψαχουλέψω αυτή την εβδομάδα, λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων που έχουν ξεπεράσει προ πολλού την τελευταία προθεσμία. Αν το θέμα δεν προσελκύσει άλλους διαβάτες, επιφυλάσσομαι να αναστήσω το νήμα, έστω και μόνο για να πω ότι πείστηκα πως έχω λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο συμφωνώ και με τις τρεις παραγράφους σου. 


Προσθήκη, για να γίνει πιο ουσιαστικό το μήνυμα: Ναι, δεν έχω εξηγήσει το φαινόμενο μέσα μου, μαθηματικά. Ναι, έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα χρόνου. Ναι, να το επαναφέρεις / -ει κάποιος.




drsiebenmal said:


> Μα εσύ ήσουν αρκετά έτοιμος για να συμφωνήσεις...  {Πειράζει που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς έγραψα;}


Αυτό είναι και το πρώτο παράθεμα από _μεταγενέστερο_ μήνυμα:

Κάνε κι εσύ μια προσθήκη στο μήνυμά σου. Ίσως καταλάβεις. Ίσως καταλάβουμε όλοι έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

Μα εσύ ήσουν αρκετά έτοιμος για να συμφωνήσεις...  {Πειράζει που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς έγραψα;}


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2012)

Ξαναμανανασταίνω (intended) το νήμα για ένα πρόσφατο αλίευμα στο οποίο λείπει εντελώς το επίρρημα (πολύ, αρκετά κτλ.). Βέβαια, μπορεί να χάθηκε στη μεταγραφή, την απομαγνητοφώνηση, κτλ.

Σαμαράς (ο ποδοσφαιριστής) στο σημερινό ηλεΒήμα:
Πονάω στο χέρι, όμως είμαι εγωιστής για να μείνω εκτός δράσης.

http://www.tovima.gr/sports/article/?aid=478881


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2012)

Μα είναι αυτό νήμα για να μπει στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2012)

Και η συνέχεια: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/tooto/


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 12, 2012)

Έτυχε να συναντήσω πάλι χτες το σχήμα αυτό και αναρωτήθηκα αν η σύνταξη «*υπερβολικά *Χ για να Υ» είναι πάντοτε σαφής και σωστή - πιστεύω ότι είναι, τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

Παραδειγματάκι; Νομίζω πως συνήθως όχι, πάντως. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Υπάρχει, για παράδειγμα, ο όρος για τράπεζες κτλ «*too big to fail*», που αποδίδεται «πολύ μεγάλες για να πτωχεύσουν» και, από μερικούς, «υπερβολικά μεγάλες για να πτωχεύσουν». Δεν με ενθουσιάζει αυτή η χρήση του _υπερβολικά_, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ούτε το αγγλικό δείχνει ότι η σημασία είναι «είναι τόσο μεγάλες που δεν συμφέρει να τις αφήσουμε να πτωχεύσουν». Έχουμε και τη δήλωση του Γκρίνσπαν:
If they’re too big to fail, they’re too big. Αν παραείναι μεγάλες για να τις αφήσουμε να πτωχεύσουν, είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλες / δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι τόσο μεγάλες.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παραδειγματάκι; Νομίζω πως συνήθως όχι, πάντως. :)


Να, ο τίτλος του νήματος: «Είναι υπερβολικά σκληρός για να πεθάνει». Μου φαίνεται σωστό - ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

Όχι, κτγμ. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Ας το πάμε σε άλλο παράδειγμα: _Ο Χ. είναι υπερβολικά ευγενικός για να τον αγαπήσει η Ω._ Τι λες τώρα;

Παρεμπιπτόντως: Νομίζω ότι τα παραδείγματα με το «να πεθάνει» είναι λίγο ακατάλληλα, επειδή, κάπου στο βάθος του μυαλού μας, δεν σκεφτόμαστε ότι κάποιος βάζει τα δυνατά του για να πεθάνει —και αυτό μας διευκολύνει να αποκωδικοποιήσουμε τη φράση σωστά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Προς το παρόν, ας βάλω εδώ, για να βρίσκεται, το πλαίσιο που έχει το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα *υπερβολικά*:

*υπερβολικά - πολύ. *Συχνά χρησιμοποιείται το επίρρημα _υπερβολικά _σε λανθασμένες χρήσεις αντί τού _πολύ _ή των εμφατικών του τύπων _πάρα πολύ, εξαιρετικά. _Ωστόσο, το _υπερβολικά_ έχει αρνητική απόχρωση· σημαίνει «περισσότερο από όσο πρέπει ή χρειάζεται» (ισοδυναμεί με το αγγλ. too much): _Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο έλεγχος είναι πολύ χρήσιμος _(θα ήταν λάθος να πούμε «υπερβολικά χρήσιμος»!) - _Ο δάσκαλος είναι υπερβολικά επιεικής _(σωστό – σημαίνει ότι ο δάσκαλος παραείναι επιεικής, είναι περισσότερο επιεικής απ' όσο πρέπει). Το *πολύ *ή, εμφατικά, τα *πάρα πολύ*, *εξαιρετικά* έχουν θετική απόχρωση· σημαίνουν «σε ποσότητα / ύψος / επίπεδο κ.λπ. που είναι γενικότερα αποδεκτό»: _Ο Γιάννης είναι πολύ έξυπνος _(αν πούμε «είναι υπερβολικά έξυπνος» θα ήταν αρνητικός χαρακτηρισμός). Αν θέλουμε να τονίσουμε τα λεγόμενα μας, τότε χρησιμοποιούμε τις εμφατικές δηλώσεις: _Είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο - Είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο _(όχι _«υπερβολικά ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο» _ή «_υπερβολικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο»_!).


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι στη Λεξιλογία δεν υπάρχει (δεν υπήρχε ως τώρα) η φράση «*too hard to die*». Ένας θεός ξέρεις πώς κατάφερα να ανακαλύψω το νήμα.



Earion said:


> [...] Το «κρυπτικός» έχει πολλών αιώνων ιστορία πίσω του, σε συμφραζόμενα θρησκευτικά αλλά και κοσμικά, *για να δώσει τόπο* [ωχ, μόλις διέπραξα τη γνωστή γκάφα του συρμού] και δεν μπορεί να δώσει τόπο σε νεοφερμένους όρους σαν τον «κρυπτικό τρόπο διαβίωσης». [...]


Χειρότερο από το «πολλών αιώνων... για να...», οπωσδήποτε ακόμα πιο δυσερμήνευτο, είναι το «αρκετά μεγάλο / δύσκολο κ.λπ. για να...», όπου το «αρκετά» παίρνει (αυθαίρετα) τη σημασία τού «υπερβολικά», του αγγλικού _too_. 

Έτσι στο σημερινό κείμενο της Χριστίνας Ταχιάου στο protagon.gr διαβάζω:

Μου είναι αδιανόητο να δίνεται τόση έμφαση “στους νέους” και να μη μιλάει κανείς για εμάς που, στο κάτω κάτω, *είμαστε και αρκετά μεγάλοι για να αναζητήσουμε την τύχη μας σε άλλη γη*. Δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου “τους νέους”, το αντίθετο. Απλώς θεωρώ λίγο πιο εύκολο να αρχίσεις να πλάθεις τη ζωή σου όταν είσαι 23, 25, 30 ή 35 και πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το κάνουμε εμείς που είμαστε 40, 45 ή 50.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό το «είμαστε και αρκετά μεγάλοι για να αναζητήσουμε την τύχη μας σε άλλη γη» σημαίνει «παραείμαστε μεγάλοι για να αναζητήσουμε την τύχη μας σε άλλη γη», «είμαστε πια τόσο μεγάλοι που μας είναι αδύνατο να αναζητήσουμε την τύχη μας σε άλλη γη», «είμαστε πια πολύ μεγάλοι και δεν μπορούμε να αναζητήσουμε την τύχη μας σε άλλη γη». Δεν μας λείπουν οι απλές και σωστές διατυπώσεις.


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2012)

Αυτό το νήμα είναι πολύ ζόρικο για να μπει στο αρχείο.
Αυτό το νήμα είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον ώστε να ανανεώνεται συνέχεια.


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2018)

Να προσθέσω ένα νέο δείγμα, πιο εξελιγμένο, τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το τελευταίο.

Σε πρόσφατο καλό ελληνικό αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα, ο δημοσιογράφος που δέχτηκε τηλεφώνημα ότι έχει γίνει ένας φόνος στο τάδε μέρος, ειδοποιεί την αστυνομία και τρέχει πρώτος στο σημείο που του υπέδειξαν. Βλέπει μισάνοιχτη πόρτα και φως, αλλά δειλιάζει και δεν μπαίνει μέσα.

Και διαβάζουμε τι σκέφτεται: 

"Όχι, δεν επρόκειτο για ταινία δράσης κι αυτός δεν ήταν ο γενναίος δημοσιογράφος που θα ξεκινούσε την καριέρα του με μια μεγάλη επιτυχία αυτό το παγωμένο βράδυ. Ήταν ένα απλό μέλος μιας συνεργατικής εφημερίδας ... *Πληρωνόταν με ψίχουλα και μια στο τόσο, για να ρισκάρει τρυπώνοντας εκεί που δεν τον έσπερναν*. Ήταν ήδη αρκετό που ξεσηκώθηκε από το σπίτι του..."

Προφανώς το νόημα είναι: Πληρωνόταν τόσο λίγο που δεν άξιζε να ρισκάρει

Αν η φράση που έχω με μαύρα ήταν:
 Πληρωνόταν πολύ λίγο, για να ρισκάρει τρυπώνοντας εκεί που δεν τον έσπερναν
θα είχαμε το κλασικό σχήμα "πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει", που και πάλι, με τη διατύπωση αυτή, εμένα μου αφήνει μια χαραμάδα ασάφειας.

Τώρα, που είναι 
 Πληρωνόταν με ψίχουλα και μια στο τόσο, για να ρισκάρει τρυπώνοντας εκεί που δεν τον έσπερναν
θαρρώ πως η χαραμάδα πλαταίνει πολύ. Και δεν νομίζω πως το κόμμα σώζει την κατάσταση.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι σε τέτοιες φράσεις το κόμμα καταστρέφει τι νόημα. Τη φράση _Πληρωνόταν πολύ λίγο, για να ρισκάρει τρυπώνοντας εκεί που δεν τον έσπερναν_, φυσιολογικά θα την ερμήνευα όπως αν, αντί για κόμμα, υπήρχε άνω τελεία, παύλα, άνω και κάτω τελεία (αγγλοπρεπώς) ή ακόμα τελεία. Δηλαδή ότι για να κάνει αυτό πληρωνόταν, όχι για κάτι άλλο. Χωρίς κόμμα η φράση μού φαίνεται μια χαρά. Το σχήμα _"πολύ Χ για να Ψ"_ δεν μπορεί να διασπάται με κόμμα, γιατί τότε παύουμε να περιμένουμε το δεύτερο σκέλος, την ανταπόδοση, και τείνουμε να επανερμηνεύσουμε (ημι)αυτοτελώς τα δύο σκέλη.

Στην πρωτότυπη φράση δεν υπάρχει μόνο το ζήτημα του κόμματος, υπάρχει και η αβάσιμη υπόθεση του συγγραφέα ότι η αρνητική σημασία του πρώτου σκέλους (_με ψίχουλα και μια στο τόσο_) θα μας οδηγήσει στην ερμηνεία _"πολύ Χ για να Ψ"_. Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Κανείς δεν λέει "είναι ηλίθιος για να καταλάβει", χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε το "πολύ". Αφού εδώ η διατύπωση δεν το σηκώνει, θα πηγαίναμε σχεδόν αναγκαστικά στο _Πληρωνόταν με ψίχουλα και μια στο τόσο, και δεν μπορούσε [δεν γινόταν] να ρισκάρει τρυπώνοντας εκεί που δεν τον έσπερναν_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2018)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Πάντως, δεν είναι το πρώτο δείγμα της χαλάρωσης του σχήματος "πολύ Χ για να Ψ" που έχω δει. 
Και δεν λέει "πληρωνόταν λίγο για να ρισκάρει" αλλά "πληρωνόταν με ψίχουλα και μια στο τόσο" οπότε στο μυαλό του συντάκτη όλο αυτό είναι ισοδύναμο με το "πολύ λίγο".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2018)

H ελληνική γλώσσα ξαναγονιμοποιεί την αγγλική — too hard to die:


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2019)

Συνεχίζοντας καταγραφες του σχήματος "πολύ Χ για να Ψ", σε καλό γαλλικό καλά μεταφρασμένο μυθιστορημα διαβάζω:

λογικά ήταν εξαιρετικά πληροφορημένος για να μη βρει κάπως παράξενη αυτήν τη βόλτα...

πρωτότυπο: il devait être trop bien renseigné pour ne pas trouver un peu curieuse cette promenade

Θα το αποδίδατε με παρόμοιο σχήμα;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2019)

sarant said:


> πρωτότυπο: il devait être trop bien renseigné pour ne pas trouver un peu curieuse cette promenade
> 
> Θα το αποδίδατε με παρόμοιο σχήμα;



Όχι. Εμένα με ενοχλεί και το «εξαιρετικά» και το αρνητικό δεύτερο σκέλος. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θέλει να πει:

πρέπει να ήταν τόσο καλά ενημερωμένος / πληροφορημένος ώστε σίγουρα θα του φάνηκε κάπως παράξενη αυτή η βόλτα / ώστε αποκλείεται να μην του φάνηκε κάπως παράξενη αυτή η βόλτα

Τι λες εσύ που ξέρεις και το συγκείμενο;


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2019)

Αυτό ακριβώς που υποθέτεις εννοεί ο συγγραφέας. Αποκλείεται να μην του φάνηκε κάπως παράξενη αυτή η βόλτα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 31, 2019)

Προσθέτω και πάλι ένα ακόμα εύρημα, από γαλλικό μυθιστόρημα, μεταφρασμενο από σοβαρό εκδοτικό οίκο:

_Η πόρτα στο βάθος, που οδηγούσε στην κουζίνα, ήταν μισάνοιχτη, τις περισσότερες φορές όμως όχι και τόσο πολύ, για να μπορεί να δει κανείς όλο το χώρο_.

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο πρωτότυπο, αλλά υποθέτω ότι εννοεί: ήταν μισάνοιχτη αλλά συνήθως όχι τόσο ώστε να μπορεί να δει κανείς όλο το χώρο.

Η διατύπωση που επιλέχτηκε στο βιβλίο λέει όντως αυτό ή το αντίθετο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2019)

sarant said:


> όχι και τόσο πολύ, για να μπορεί να δει κανείς



Δεν συζητάω καν τη δύσκαμπτη διατύπωση. Απλώς λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω την ευκαιρία να πω πόσο με τσατίζει το κόμμα πριν από την πρόταση του αποτελέσματος. Έτσι σπασμένη, μαζί με το «για να», γίνεται του σκοπού.


----------

